# اخبار و اعلانات > بک لینک (Back Links) >  بهترین کافه های قشم + عکس

## farzaneh.karimi

جزیره زیبای قشم در آغوش خلیج فارس، یکی از مقاصد گردشگری مهم کشور ما محسوب می شود. در این بخش از وب سایت لحظه آخر قصد داریم تعدادی از بهترین کافه های قشم را نام ببریم.

1.کافه باران
کافه باران یکی از بهترین کافه های قشم به حساب می آید که طرفداران زیادی دارد. قهوه هایی که در این کافی شاپ سرو می شود، طعمی بی نظیر دارد و پرسفارش ترین نوشیدنی آن می باشد. علاوه بر قهوه های بی همتا، انواع نوشیدنی های گرم و سرد را می توانید در کافه باران میل کنید.
آدرس: جزیره قشم/ میدان امام قلی خان/ جنب رستوران نعیم
ساعات کار: 10 الی 22


2. کافه کلبه
این کافه با داشتن فضایی آرام و قیمت های مناسب مورد توجه گردشگران تور قشم قرار گرفته است. در کافه کلبه میهمانان می توانند ضمن میل کردن نوشیدنی دلچسب خود، از اینترنت رایگان هم بهره ببرند.
آدرس: جزیره قشم/ نخل زرین/ خیابان پیام/ مقابل برج آپادانا
ساعات کار: 9 الی 22


3. کافه رستوران خوان بوم قشم
کافه خوان بوم یکی دیگر از بهترین کافه های قشم بوده که فضای سبز زیبایی دارد. این کافه در واقع رستوران هم می باشد و گردشگران تور قشم این امکان را دارند که در کنار سفارش دادن نوشیدنی مورد علاقه خود، از غذاهای خوش طعم آن هم سفارش دهند و در دل طبیعت میل کنند. این کافه رستوران گنجایش 65 میهمان را دارد.
آدرس: جزیره قشم/ بلوار امام قلی خان/ خیابان خلیج فارس/ جنب هتل سارینا2
ساعات کار: 11 الی 23


در پست های بعدی این تاپیک شما را با بقیه کافه های خوب قشم آشنا می کنم، با من همراه باشید.

----------

